# RM Fußball!



## Dr. Hannibal (9. Juli 2006)

Also habt ihr schon den Rocky Mountain Fußball bei E-Bay gesehen?
Da kommt mir wirklich das Kotzen!!!

:kotz: :kotz: :kotz: 

Wenn das ein Original RM Fußball ist muss ich die Canadia eimal was fragen.... 
Am liebsten würde ich all meine Rocky Sachen verbrennen!!

Ausserdem das Logo ist auch nicht richtig oben!


----------



## numinisflo (9. Juli 2006)

Habe ich irgendwo auch schon mal gesehen, ist halt einfach ein Accessoire in der mittlerweile großen Merchandiseabteilung von Rocky Mountain. Wie auch bei vielen anderen Firmen, egal aus welcher Branche des Sports. Es gibt ja auch eine RM Frisbee. Oder z. B. meine Rocky Mountain Mütze für den Winter, welche augenscheinlich ja genauso wenig mit biken zu tun hat wie ein Fußball.
Für mich sicher kein Grund, einen Thread zu eröffnen...

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sawa (9. Juli 2006)

Gehe mal davon aus, dass die Bälle den Verkäufern erhalten bleiben, da ich mir keinen MTB´ler vorstellen kann der das "auch" noch braucht...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (9. Juli 2006)

Für dich vielleicht nicht, aber für mich!
Ausserdem hat es ja was mit RM zu tun! Oder?


----------



## Sawa (9. Juli 2006)

RM Fußball! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also habt ihr schon den Rocky Mountain Fußball bei E-Bay gesehen?
Da kommt mir wirklich das Kotzen!!!



Wenn das ein Original RM Fußball ist muss ich die Canadia eimal was fragen.... 
Am liebsten würde ich all meine Rocky Sachen verbrennen!!

Ausserdem das Logo ist auch nicht richtig oben!
__________________
Dr Hannibal der Arzt den die Frauen vertrauen!  




			
				Dr. Hannibal schrieb:
			
		

> Für dich vielleicht nicht, aber für mich!
> Ausserdem hat es ja was mit RM zu tun! Oder?





Sacht ma IHR BEIDEN...wisst IHR eigentlich was IHR volt 


Typisch schizoide Störung, oder was meinen sie verehrter Kollege 


Sorry, auf auf den Zug mußte ich einfach drauf


----------



## bike-it-easy (9. Juli 2006)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> Am liebsten würde ich all meine Rocky Sachen verbrennen!!
> 
> .....



Meine Güte!! 
Verbrennst du auch dein Auto, wenn du einen Kaffeebecher, Freizeitbekleidung, Bettwäsche, Funkuhren oder Kugelschreiber mit dem Logo deiner Automarke (beliebig erweiterbar auf fast alle anderen Bereiche) siehst?
Das ist halt Merchandising. Manche Kunden (oder auch Fans!) brauchen es, manche brauchen es nicht, und manchen ist es einfach egal. Es ist einfach ein nahezu zwangsläufig auftretender Begleitumstand von etablierten Marken. 
Wobei ich finde, dass sich das bei RM im Gegensatz zu anderen Mitbewerbern noch wohltuend in Grenzen hält. Und das ist schon gut so.
Und damit ist auch alles zu diesem Thema gesagt.

Also locker bleiben.

Schönen Abend noch

bike-it-easy


----------



## numinisflo (9. Juli 2006)

bike-it-easy schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Güte!!
> Verbrennst du auch dein Auto, wenn du einen Kaffeebecher, Freizeitbekleidung, Bettwäsche, Funkuhren oder Kugelschreiber mit dem Logo deiner Automarke (beliebig erweiterbar auf fast alle anderen Bereiche) siehst?
> Das ist halt Merchandising. Manche Kunden (oder auch Fans!) brauchen es, manche brauchen es nicht, und manchen ist es einfach egal. Es ist einfach ein nahezu zwangsläufig auftretender Begleitumstand von etablierten Marken.
> Wobei ich finde, dass sich das bei RM im Gegensatz zu anderen Mitbewerbern noch wohltuend in Grenzen hält. Und das ist schon gut so.
> ...




Danke Sigi - meine Reden!!! 

Von mir aus, verbrenne deine RM-Sachen wegen so etwas. Man könnte evtl. über freie Marktwirtschaft als solche, über Grundsätze der Geschäftspolitik oder über sonstirgendwas diskutieren, aber nicht über einen Fußball von RM!
Außerdem gibt es ja noch den Community Talk, um nicht für jede Kleinigkeit einen Thread zu starten.

FLO


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (9. Juli 2006)

SAWA, ich meinte den Flo!


----------



## iNSANE! (10. Juli 2006)

Dieser Fred ist doch das beste Beispiel fuer Meth's Ausfuehrungen im Community talk. Haette nicht gedacht dass der naechste Beleg SO schnell folgt...


----------



## clemson (10. Juli 2006)

iNSANE! schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Fred ist doch das beste Beispiel fuer Meth's Ausfuehrungen im Community talk. Haette nicht gedacht dass der naechste Beleg SO schnell folgt...



 richtig...
über was sich manche leute denn kopf zerbrechen und aufregen...
und nein er ist nicht von rm sondern von ba oder sehe ich das falsch?
also ganz umsonst aufgeregt


----------



## Sawa (10. Juli 2006)

Ach sooooooo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (10. Juli 2006)

Ja Felix das stimmt echt, das ist glaub ich der blödeste Thread der hier je eröffnet wurde.             
Der ist genauso unnützt wie die ganzen Smileys gerade.  Kann den vielleicht einer der Mods löschen?


----------

